# Interesting Read On MMA Money Issues From Myles "Fury" Jury...



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2016)

sportsjoe.ie/mma/ufc-star-myles-jury-gives-eye-opening-breakdown-of-fighters-expenses/46301


----------



## drop bear (Feb 6, 2016)

And then you get to the ufc and all anyone wants to give you is clothing.

They are professional fighters not homeless people.

Anyway. Pro tip. Get a STI. Check instead of a blood test. The STI check is free.


----------



## Buka (Feb 6, 2016)

The fight game is such a tough racket. On any level, really, but especially as you progress.

I wonder who has made the most in UFC history? for bout earnings and bonuses, not endorsements.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 6, 2016)

That sounds about right, starting out. You've got to build up a record of winning to get a name and receive both endorsements and larger payouts.


----------



## Hanzou (Feb 6, 2016)

I still think the fastest way to make bank in MMA is to  either dominate your division, or come in with a rare MMA style like Aikido or a Kung Fu style and beat some people.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 7, 2016)

Hanzou said:


> I still think the fastest way to make bank in MMA is to  either dominate your division, or come in with a rare MMA style like Aikido or a Kung Fu style and beat some people.


Nice 'theory' but I wonder what would actually happen in that situation though? Would anyone actually care if the style they used was rare or not?


----------



## Hanzou (Feb 7, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> Nice 'theory' but I wonder what would actually happen in that situation though? Would anyone actually care if the style they used was rare or not?



Of course they would. Just like people got interested in Judo because of Rousey, and Judo wasn't completely absent from MMA like some other arts.

A traditional style being shown as effective in MMA would be a sea change similar to Royce Gracie's accomplishments in the first UFCs.

Let's say a Praying Mantis Kung Fu practitioner entered MMA and won a few fights in a dominating fashion; They would be set for life from the coaching/seminar offers alone.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 7, 2016)

Hanzou said:


> Of course they would. Just like people got interested in Judo because of Rousey, and Judo wasn't completely absent from MMA like some other arts.
> 
> A traditional style being shown as effective in MMA would be a sea change similar to Royce Gracie's accomplishments in the first UFCs.
> 
> Let's say a Praying Mantis Kung Fu practitioner entered MMA and won a few fights in a dominating fashion; They would be set for life from the coaching/seminar offers alone.


I'm not sure how much more popular Judo is after that, any more than Karate was when Machida was winning a lot.


----------



## Hanzou (Feb 7, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> I'm not sure how much more popular Judo is after that, any more than Karate was when Machida was winning a lot.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/olympics/2015/07/13/ronda-rousey-judo-effect/30111677/

Judo helped turn Ronda Rousey into a superstar, and it can do plenty for you


----------



## Danny T (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you see Stephen Thompson take apart Johnny Hendrixs with his kempo karate and point fighting tactics.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> I wonder who has made the most in UFC history? for bout earnings and bonuses, not endorsements.



Dana White? 

Here's last year:

2015 Top 10 MMA Earners - MMA Manifesto


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Did you see Stephen Thompson take apart Johnny Hendrixs with his kempo karate and point fighting tactics.



He was like a skilled sniper. So awesome to watch.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 7, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> Nice 'theory' but I wonder what would actually happen in that situation though? Would anyone actually care if the style they used was rare or not?



Kimbo probably got paid a bit for his. And was a chump in ufc standards.


----------

